
Dutch Safety Board: Buk surface-to-air missile system caused MH17 crash - herendin
http://www.onderzoeksraad.nl/
======
herendin
This contains a link to the full PDF report, which concentrates on the
investigation findings and does not directly say who is to blame

------
a3n
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buk_missile_system#Operators](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buk_missile_system#Operators)

Both Russia and Ukraine operate that system.

